# Can't Ever Sleep In



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Normally, I'm up by 8am. Sometimes 9:30am. But today, I slept til 11. And boy did I pay for it. The second Emma jumped off the bed she couldn't hold it any longer. 

"Awh man!" 
Goes to get white vinegar, a rag/comes back to sop up and clean the mess.
Sees adorable and sad puggy next to puddle "what the....LOL"
Emma says "I'm sorry, but I love you mommy!"










No I didn't get mad at her. It's my fault for attempting to sleep in late and not letting her outside. I was bummed out because I was hoping to avoid it. Never a down day with dogs! :wink: opcorn:


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Awww heart shaped puddle too lol


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Awww... Enzyme based cleaners will come in handy when potty accidents do happen (and they will, unfortunately). Enzyme cleaning products help get rid of the stain and smell, thus ensuring that any evidence of a mishap is completely dealt with. Dogs are creatures of habit, and will return to potty locations they are familiar with. With no such familiar smells to come back to, you can be sure that your puppy won’t make a mess on that spot again.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Ive used them before. A waste of money. The white vinegar cleans excellently and leaves an unpleasant scent for pups who go back to sniff it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Want to trade? Gemma is going on ten, been here since Jan 19th. She starts crying in her crate anywhere from 5-5:30 am. We finally put the crate in the other room (she was in our room) so she doesn't wake my husband but I still wake up.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think I'm one of the few lucky ones. Dude and buck will sleep all day if you let them. If they DO get up we can just tell them to lay back down and they are quickly back to sleep. When we first got Iorveth it was up at 8:30 every morning after a whole night of getting up every two hours. Now, he is good for at least 7 hours (probably longer but we don't want to push it) 7 hours and he'll sleep from 12:30-1:30pm even if we get up for the day sooner than that (we tend to stay up late and sleep late on weekends). He typically has to be dragged out of his crate because he goes all limp noodle on me even if he hasn't been outside in 7 hours. My dogs are all amped up, high energy, ready to go dogs while also being the laziest bunch of couch potatoes you ever did see.

Emma clearly knows she did wrong. Hahaha. I can't blame you for not being at that face. That was THE definition of "accident". I'm glad you got a day of sleeping in though.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Mine will sleep all day too. Bishop goes out first thing in the morning when Tim leaves but the hounds will usually get up to pee on a pee pad. Joys of having two IGs in a cold climate... Lots of pee pads lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Mine will sleep all day too. Bishop goes out first thing in the morning when Tim leaves but the hounds will usually get up to pee on a pee pad. Joys of having two IGs in a cold climate... Lots of pee pads lol


All of mine seem to have bladders of steel. It's incredible. If they DO need to pee they will actually nose nudge us until we get up but oftentimes, when they get up early one laid to close to the other and they are shuffling around for new spots on the floor. Neither likes to have anybody up against them if they are sleeping. It's pretty funny. No fuss about it or anything. They just get up and move.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

My previous dogs, golden and doberman, had very reliable bladders. I do remember there was a family emergency once and my poor pups when 12 hours without peeing! I felt so horrible! They ran out the door when we got home/relieved themselves on the 1st blade of grass they touched.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> Normally, I'm up by 8am. Sometimes 9:30am. But today, I slept til 11. And boy did I pay for it. The second Emma jumped off the bed she couldn't hold it any longer.
> 
> "Awh man!"
> Goes to get white vinegar, a rag/comes back to sop up and clean the mess.
> ...


Wow - 8 IS sleeping in for me - lol! By 11, half the day is gone...


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola will not sleep in at all. Buster would sleep all day if I let him. Lola is in the habit of geting up at 5:00 on weekday mornings and if she sleeps untl 6:30 on the weekend I consider myself lucky. I used to stay up with her but I don't do that anymore! After 5 days of getting up at 5:00 I need the extra sleep on the weekends. Now I put them in their crates with breakfast and go back to bed until 8:30 or so.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> Wow - 8 IS sleeping in for me - lol! By 11, half the day is gone...


I was thinking the same thing. I have gotten lazy lately and have gotten up between 6:30 and 7:00 mostly depends on time of year when I'm working at the meat plant I have to get up at 5:30.

Turtle gets up and talks and goes out so I should just get up. When we first got Maddie if we didn't get up around 6:00 she would try and pull the covers off the bed. I could never get mad at her it was to funny she would bark howl at us and grab the cover and start pulling. But I have to wake her now.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

During the work week, I get up at 4AM and I usually wake Tux up. On the weekend or when I'm off, he'll get me up around 4AM-5AM. OR at least try lol. Longest I can stay in bed on those days is 7AM.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow. Yall get up early! I could never get up any earlier than 7am. I'm just too much of a late nighter.


----------

